

Nasven.js – Maven artifacts in JavaScript - lukaseder
https://github.com/nasven/nasven

======
alxeder
why can't you use maven for downloading maven dependencies?

~~~
lukaseder
This solution uses Maven behind the scenes, but the Maven interfacing is
governed by JavaScript code

~~~
needusername
> This solution uses Maven behind the scenes

With a fake POM and shelling out (and uses the go-offline goal, it could be
argued that copy-dependencies is probably what you want). The proper way would
be to use Aether.

